# se lo conoce (lo = objeto directo masculino de persona)



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber en qué países o/y en qué regiones de estos sería el uso del pronombre _lo_ (siempre siendo objeto directo masculino de persona) en "_se lo conoce_" —siempre en la combinación con el verbo _conocer_ y el pronombre impersonal _se_— la forma preferida o tal vez incluso normativa.

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## flljob

En Argentina y Uruguay, se diría 'se lo'. En España solo para el femenino usan el directo 'la', para el masculino usan el le. En el resto de países me atrevo a decir que se le percibe como un dativo y se usa 'se le' para M y para F.
En España, para el masculino de cosa también usan 'le'.


----------



## luanny

HOLA. No se como dirán en otros países pero en Colombia se dice "se le conoce" para masculino o femenino.


----------



## Pixidio

En Argentina (no sé si en toda, al menos en la zona de influencia rioplatense), ese pronombre concuerda con el sustantivo al cual reemplaza, será lo, los, las o la según el caso.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

De acuerdo con Pixidio, usaríamos _le_ cuando claramente se trata de un OI.

_Nunca se le conoció una novia._


----------



## Pixidio

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> De acuerdo con Pixidio, usaríamos _le_ cuando claramente se trata de un OI.
> 
> _Nunca se le conoció una novia._



Exacto. Yo me abstuve de acotar eso para no arengar ni a los partidarios ni a los detractores del leísmo normalizado. Ya sabemos cómo no terminan esas discusiones.


----------



## kunvla

Bueno, entretanto he estado averiguando y he encontrado unos ejemplos en los libros de los dos escritores de prestigio, Javier Marías (España) y Álvaro Vargas Llosa (Perú):

1.
Una sonata de Mozart tal vez, o podía ser de un  Bach, Johann Christian, maestro suyo y pobre genial hijo del genio,  había vivido en Inglaterra muy largo tiempo y allí se lo conoce de hecho como 'el Bach de Londres' y se lo interpreta a menudo y se lo recuerda, un alemán inglés como los del Instituto Warburg y aquel admirable actor vienes que se había llamado primero Adolf Wohl- brück y que también se desprendió del nombre, y como el Comodoro Mountbatten que fue Battenberg en su origen, británicos postizos todos, ni Tolkien se libraba de eso.
Javier Marías, _Tu rostro mañana_

2.
Alejo indaga con fuentes de inteligencia de la  policía y descubre más sorpresas: que la colaboración de Cristian es más  antigua de lo que cree, y que se originó cuando éste, acusado de  vinculaciones con la subversión, fue arrestado. Desde entonces ha  operado con distintos nombres, y es posible que Cristian Carrera tampoco  sea el verdadero. En la revista Caretas, donde colaboraba cuando Pepe  lo conoció a comienzos de los noventa, se lo conoce con un nombre distinto.  Todo esto explica que en los partes del SIE se valore la información  que Judas da sobre la subversión, además de la que da sobre la unidad.
Álvaro Vargas Llosa, _En el reino del espanto_

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Hay un artículo de Javier Marías en el que se queja de que muchos de sus lectores ven como incorrecto el uso de "se lo" en estas impersonales, lo que sugiere que en España se oye mal decir: "se lo conoce de hecho...". 

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Me gustaría saber si se oye en alguna región de España "(a Juan) se lo conoce bien". ¿Tal vez haya algún español por aquí que lo use de esta forma?

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## Julvenzor

kunvla said:


> Me gustaría saber si se oye en *alguna* región de España "(a Juan) se lo conoce bien". ¿Tal vez haya algún español por aquí que lo use de esta forma?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos,




Yo sí; pero no sirvo de ejemplo y, ni mucho menos, de arquetipo. Generalmente las personas se adaptan al habla de una zona y ni se lo plantean. En cambio, yo adapto mi lenguaje según mi propia conveniencia o mis propias convenciones gramaticales, ortográficas y sintácticas; las cuales me dictan qué debo y no debo usar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo también digo *se lo conoce*, aunque lo habitual en mi zona diría que es lo contrario. No tiene mayor mérito ni es por afán de corrección o de llevar la contraria: así lo aprendí y así lo uso, eso es todo.

Un saludo


----------



## Aviador

Igual yo. En mi entorno oigo a veces (aunque Chile es un país no leísta) la construcción _se le_ a pesar de que se trate de un complemento directo, pero por como lo aprendí y por mi convicción de que lo que corresponde es el pronombre de acusativo en este caso, digo siempre _se lo_.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Kunvla:

Ya está aquí una leísta. No usaría nunca _se lo_. _Se le_ para masculino, seguro. Y para el femenino, según: _se la _o _se le_.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## kunvla

blasita said:


> Hola, Kunvla:
> 
> Ya está aquí una leísta. No diría nunca _se lo_, aunque puedo escribirlo así en un escrito formal. _Se le_ para masculino, seguro. Y para el femenino, según: _se la _o _se le_.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


Hola, Blasita:

Según tu perfil eres española y profesora (del español, ¿no?), por lo tanto me gustaría saber tu opinión de si se le puede tachar de incorrecto a un estudiante del español el uso de _lo_ en "(a Juan) se lo conoce"?

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## blasita

Hola, Kunvla:

Hay muchos compañeros por aquí que saben mucho más que yo. Te doy mi opinión.

No, no lo tacharía de incorrecto. El dativo es lo que se ha usado de siempre en este caso cuando el CD es masculino. Pero bastantes hablantes usan el acusativo porque tienen en mente que la función del pronombre es la de CD. Además, como se ha podido ver en esta conversación, hay españoles que prefieren esto último.

Espero que esto responda a tu pregunta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

Desde mi punto de vista, tu pregunta está mal planteada kunvla, pues sigues confundiendo norma, uso de la lengua y tolerancia entre ambos. La barbaridad del loísmo de persona con el verbo conocer en este caso  puede  ser tolerada y por muchos usada, como bien se puede ver en las respuestas al thread.  Estoy seguro, sin embargo, que ninguno de los aquí presentes se atrevería a  escribirirlo así en un examen, menos aún entre no nativos frente a un examen del DELE por ejemplo.  Una cosa es el uso, donde modo, estilo y licencia ( sobre todo en literatura) pueden hacer pasar la barbaridad como arte. Otra cosa es la norma. La norma tolera y concede pero no cede.


----------



## hual

Geviert said:


> Desde mi punto de vista, ... La barbaridad del loísmo de persona con el verbo conocer en este caso  puede  ser tolerada y por muchos usada, como bien se puede ver en las respuestas al thread.


Hola,
Por favor, ¿podrías aclarar a qué te refieres exactamente con lo de "barbaridad del loísmo de persona con el verbo conocer"?


----------



## kunvla

Geviert said:


> Desde mi punto de vista, tu pregunta está mal planteada kunvla, pues sigues confundiendo norma, uso de la lengua y tolerancia entre ambos. La barbaridad del loísmo de persona con el verbo conocer en este caso  puede  ser tolerada y por muchos usada, como bien se puede ver en las respuestas al thread.  Estoy seguro, sin embargo, que ninguno de los aquí presentes se atrevería a  escribirirlo así en un examen, menos aún entre no nativos frente a un examen del DELE por ejemplo.  Una cosa es el uso, donde modo, estilo y licencia ( sobre todo en literatura) pueden hacer pasar la barbaridad como arte. Otra cosa es la norma. La norma tolera y concede pero no cede.


Ya te dije en este otro hilo que no entiendo de qué norma hablas, puesto que ni en el DPD ni en la NGLE he encontrado algo que diga que el uso de _le_ por _lo_ en construcciones impersonales como en "(a Juan) se le conoce" sea normativo. 
Tampoco puedo aceptar que una profesora madrileña dando clases en una universidad alemana al estudiante del español le tache de incorrecto el uso de _lo_ en "En esta ciudad ya se lo conoce". Tal vez el año que viene la universidad vaya a contratar un profesor argentino o chileno, fígurate qué le parece al profesor argentino la oración del estudiante ya corregida por la profesora española "se le conoce"... creo que el estudiante siempre va a tener asignaturas malas.

El DPD (*leísmo. 4. f)*) reconoce ambos usos, y no tacha de incorrecto el uso de _lo_, por cierto, correcto, en oraciones impersonales, ni siquiera dice que no sea recomendable, como lo hace, por cierto, en otros comentarios.

Saludos,


----------



## Lurrezko

Geviert said:


> Estoy seguro, sin embargo,  que ninguno de los aquí presentes se atrevería a  escribirirlo así en un  examen, menos aún entre no nativos frente a un examen del DELE por  ejemplo.



Vaya, ni siquiera poniendo pronombres de acusativo con verbos transitivos aprobaría el DELE dichoso. Hay que ver qué difícil lo ponen.

Un saludo


----------



## flljob

La Academia se volvió loca con este asunto, y confunde el paciente nocional con el caso acusativo. Te obligan a decir "se la conoce", pero permiten "se le conoce" para el masculino. Hasta hace poco, en México, y por lo que he consultado, también en España, este paciente nocional se pronominalizaba con un indirecto, un dativo: "se le ve triste" (a ella y a él). Incluso cuando se focaliza el dativo, te ves obligado a usar un indirecto siempre: Mi gato se ve triste. A mi gato se le ve triste. Nunca dirías "mi gato se le ve triste" y mucho menos "mi gato se lo ve triste". La preposición "a" en este caso no indica un OD, indica un dativo.

Javier Marías usa un pronombre "lo" si es masculino y defiende este uso diciendo que es el OD del verbo. Al señor se le olvidó el pronombre SE, que convierte todo verbo transitivo en intransitivo.

Saludos


----------



## merquiades

flljob said:


> La Academia se volvió loca con este asunto, y confunde el paciente nocional con el caso acusativo. Te obligan a decir "se la conoce", pero permiten "se le conoce" para el masculino. Hasta hace poco, en México, y por lo que he consultado, también en España, este paciente nocional se pronominalizaba con un indirecto, un dativo: "se le ve triste" (a ella y a él). Incluso cuando se focaliza el dativo, te ves obligado a usar un indirecto siempre: Mi gato se ve triste. A mi gato se le ve triste. Nunca dirías "mi gato se le ve triste" y mucho menos "mi gato se lo ve triste". La preposición "a" en este caso no indica un OD, indica un dativo.
> 
> Javier Marías usa un pronombre "lo" si es masculino y defiende este uso diciendo que es el OD del verbo. Al señor se le olvidó el pronombre SE, que convierte todo verbo transitivo en intransitivo.
> 
> Saludos



Es muy interesante tu explicación, Flijob.  En España nos enseñaron los profes que teníamos que usar siempre "le" después del "se impersonal" pero sin explicarnos la lógica.


----------



## hual

flljob said:


> La Academia se volvió loca con este asunto, y confunde el paciente nocional con el caso acusativo. Te obligan a decir "se la conoce", pero permiten "se le conoce" para el masculino. Hasta hace poco, en México, y por lo que he consultado, también en España, este paciente nocional se pronominalizaba con un indirecto, un dativo: "se le ve triste" (a ella y a él). Incluso cuando se focaliza el dativo, te ves obligado a usar un indirecto siempre: Mi gato se ve triste. A mi gato se le ve triste. Nunca dirías "mi gato se le ve triste" y mucho menos "mi gato se lo ve triste". La preposición "a" en este caso no indica un OD, indica un dativo.
> 
> Javier Marías usa un pronombre "lo" si es masculino y defiende este uso diciendo que es el OD del verbo. Al señor se le olvidó el pronombre SE, que convierte todo verbo transitivo en intransitivo.
> 
> Saludos


Hola,

Por acá, se dice _a mi gato se lo ve triste_, y no veo por qué se debería considerar*lo *un dativo. Además, su carácter acusativo se ve confirmado en tu propio ejemplo por la presencia del adjetivo "triste", que es el complemento predicativo objetivo o atributo del OD, como quieras llamarlo o llamarle.
Y en cuanto a SE (de si es pronombre o no en las construcciones impersonales podríamos discutir en otro hilo), ¿de dónde ha salido eso de que convierte todo verbo transitivo en intransitivo?


----------



## flljob

Se le debe considerar dativo porque el verbo se convirtió en un inacusativo, que es un tipo de verbo intransitivo. Los verbos intransitivos no tienen complemento directo. Desgraciadamente, perdí mi lista de ejemplos. Espero recuperar próximamente. Dentro de unos pocos mensajes va a aparecer alguien que diga que no puede haber impersonales pasivas con sujeto no humano. Me extraña que todavía no lo hayan dicho.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lo que aparecerá en cualquier momento es eso de que _a los melones se les come fríos_. Voy por un café.

Un saludo


----------



## flljob

Y _a las naranjas se les come sin pelar._ Se demuestra, pues, que se trata de un dativo.


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Y _a las naranjas se les come sin pelar._ Se demuestra, pues, que se trata de un dativo.



Eso en mi español suena como una patada en los huevos, doctor. Imagino que a los huevos se les come pelados, ya que hablamos.


----------



## flljob

Lo dicho: a los huevos se les come pelados. Es un dativo clarísimo, no es un acusativo. Por muy humanos que fueran, no habría por qué usar la preposición "a" (si fuera un acusativo).

Saludos


----------



## hual

flljob said:


> Se le debe considerar dativo porque el verbo se convirtió en un inacusativo, que es un tipo de verbo intransitivo. Los verbos intransitivos no tienen complemento directo. Desgraciadamente, perdí mi lista de ejemplos. Espero recuperar próximamente. Dentro de unos pocos mensajes va a aparecer alguien que diga que no puede haber impersonales pasivas con sujeto no humano. Me extraña que todavía no lo hayan dicho.


Te sugiero rever qué se entiende por verbo inacusativo aquí y aquí.


----------



## flljob

hual said:


> Te sugiero rever qué se entiende por verbo inacusativo aquí y aquí.



Digamos que es una impersonal pasiva. ¿Cuáles son los argumentos que te obligan a usar "lo"? No hay, desde el punto de vista sintáctico, un sujeto ni un objeto directo.


----------



## hual

flljob said:


> Digamos que es una impersonal pasiva. ¿Cuáles son los argumentos que te obligan a usar "lo"? No hay, desde el punto de vista sintáctico, un sujeto ni un objeto directo.


Nunca he dicho que el uso de "lo" sea obligatorio ni que el de "le" sea incorrecto (y si no, ver que sucede en España, donde ambos, según las regiones, son posibles). Lo que he discutido es lo de *dativo* de tu ejemplo referido a _gato_.
En cuanto a lo de las impersonales pasivas, ¿de qué pasividad estamos hablando si, según tú, no hay un objeto? Para poder hablar de diátesis pasiva, debemos disponer de algo (objeto en las construcciones activas) que podamos pasivizar.


----------



## SevenDays

Pero el escurridizo "se" no siempre convierte un verbo transitivo en intransitivo; si digo, *Juan se comió todas las naranjas*, el bendito "se" no afecta la transitividad de "comió". De la misma manera, el dichoso "se" en *a las naranjas se las come sin pelar* y en *a los huevos se los come pelados *no intransitiva; es una mera marca de _impersonalidad_; "come" es transitivo en ambos casos, y por lo tanto "las naranjas" y "los huevos" son propiamente complementos directos (duplicados con "las" y "los"). Aunque hablamos de "cosas" ("naranjas," "huevos"), la preposición "a" se usa precisamente para evitar ambiguedad, para que estos OD ("*a* las naranjas," "*a* los huevos,") no se interpreten como OI (de la misma manera que "a" evita ambiguedad y marca el OD en _la dignidad venció *a* la demogogia_). En todo caso, el "a" acusativo ya se ha extendido en el idioma, y no es raro que se aplique a cosas que no son personificadas. El uso de "les" se justifica en *a las naranjas se les come la pulpa* y *a los huevos no se les come la cáscara*, puesto que ahora los OD de "come" son "la pulpa" y "la cáscara", y los OI quedan representados por "las naranjas" y "los huevos".
Pero, claro está, no todos están de acuerdo.
Saludos


----------



## blasita

kunvla said:


> Ya te dije en este otro hilo que no entiendo de qué norma hablas, puesto que ni en el DPD ni en la NGLE he encontrado algo que diga que el uso de _le_ por _lo_ en construcciones impersonales como en "(a Juan) se le conoce" sea normativo.
> Tampoco puedo aceptar que una profesora madrileña dando clases en una universidad alemana al estudiante del español le tache de incorrecto el uso de _lo_ en "En esta ciudad ya se lo conoce".


Hay profesores y profesores. Algunos (no solo españoles, claro) enseñan el idioma dando como incorrectas construcciones por el mero hecho de que ellos no las emplean. No es mi forma de ver la enseñanza de los idiomas.  A mí _Se lo conoce_ me suena incorrecto (como a bastantes españoles), pero no diría a un alumno que "no es correcto", solo que "no se usa _normalmente_ en España".  Como dices, en el DPD no se habla de incorrección. Yo no he consultado la NGLE, pero dices que tampoco se hace allí. Para mí una cosa es la corrección o incorrección de una determinada construcción y otra, los distintos usos que hay en un idioma tan rico como el español.



Geviert said:


> Estoy seguro, sin embargo, que ninguno de los aquí presentes se atrevería a escribirirlo así en un examen, menos aún entre no nativos frente a un examen del DELE por ejemplo.


No sé cómo está la situación con el DELE ahora. ¿Tú sabes seguro que se daría como malo? Yo realmente tengo mis dudas. En todo caso, creo que sería impugnable.


----------



## merquiades

No sé si alguien ya ha puesto este enlace pero la explicación me parece muy buena y propone varios ejemplos.

Kunvla
Yo que tú usaría "se le" en el DELE.  Y no lo digo porque crea que sea la mejor opción. Es una creencia muy extendida, por lo menos en Europa, que "se lo" (cuando "se" es impersonal) no está bien dicho.  Tengan o no tengan razón es lo que van predicando por allí.


----------



## kunvla

merquiades said:


> Kunvla
> Yo que tú usaría "se le" en el DELE.  Y no lo digo porque crea que sea la mejor opción. Es una creencia muy extendida, por lo menos en Europa, que "se lo" (cuando "se" es impersonal) no está bien dicho.  Tengan o no tengan razón es lo que van predicando por allí.


Perdón por mi ignorancia, pero ¿qué es el DELE?, ¿Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española? 

Mira, aquí en Alemania dan clases del español tanto profesores españoles como chilenos y argentinos. No quiero repetir aquí todo cuanto me han comentado los últimos respecto al leísmo peninsular.



> Yo que tú usaría "se le" en el DELE.


Bien es verdad que no soy hablante nativo, pero soy uno de estos:


> *leísmo. 4. f)*
> No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple  el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo,  emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en  los países del Cono Sur: _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]); _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!»_ (Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]); _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).


Saludos muy cordiales,


----------



## blasita

Hola, Kunvla. DELE = Diplomas de Español como Lengua Extranjera.

Dos comentarios más. Uno, insistir que en este caso no es cuestión de un leísmo incorrecto. Dos, añadir algo a lo que dije antes; creo que es normal que los profesores enseñen el idioma basándose en su uso y que esto es beneficioso en el sentido de que el alumno no va a mezclar distintas variedades del idioma al expresarse. Lo que no me parece bien es que se tache de incorrecto algo que no lo es. Al mismo tiempo, pienso que la preparación para un determinado examen puede que tenga que ser más específica.


----------



## hual

Hola Blasita,

Disculpa pero ¿qué es reemplazar un OD por le/les si no es, como tú dices, un caso de leísmo?


----------



## hual

Coincido en que se trata, como tú dices, de un caso especial, ya que goza de más prestigio que los otros casos de leísmo. Por lo demás, el hecho de que yo no sea leísta no implica que sea anti-leísta. Por el contrario, el leísmo de determinados sitios de España siempre me ha parecido simpático.


----------



## blasita

Hola otra vez, Hual.  Sí, a mí me parece un caso especial. Disculpa, había borrado ya ese mensaje al que te refieres porque me pareció que lo que decía no estaba claro y lo que decidí hacer fue editar el otro mío anterior para incluir "incorrecto". Estaba a punto de informar por MP. Un saludo.


----------



## Aviador

Lo que dicen ustedes, hual y blasita, en sus últimas intervenciones me parece crucial: el uso de los pronombres de dativo en lugar de los de acusativo en el caso que aquí tratamos es un "caso especial" y un "leísmo". Es decir, así lo interpreto, no es la norma. Estoy de acuerdo.
Hay un hilo activo en el foro de Español-Deutsch en el que se discute ahora (en castellano) sobre exactamente lo mismo. Puede ser interesante para ustedes.


----------



## hual

Aviador:

Mejor síntesis, imposible. Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

Geviert said:


> Desde mi punto de vista, tu pregunta está mal planteada kunvla, pues sigues confundiendo norma, uso de la lengua y tolerancia entre ambos. La barbaridad del loísmo de persona con el verbo conocer en este caso  puede  ser tolerada y por muchos usada, como bien se puede ver en las respuestas al thread.  Estoy seguro, sin embargo, que ninguno de los aquí presentes se atrevería a  escribirirlo así en un examen, menos aún entre no nativos frente a un examen del DELE por ejemplo.  Una cosa es el uso, donde modo, estilo y licencia (sobre todo en literatura) pueden hacer pasar la barbaridad como arte. Otra cosa es la norma. La norma tolera y concede pero no cede.


La opción _se lo / la_ [singular] ~ _se los / las_  [plural], más reciente en el español americano, es de origen culto. Como  se ha explicado, es la predominante en las áreas chilena y rioplatense.  Las alternancias de dativo y acusativo (_se le _~ _se la / lo_ para el singular; _se les_ ~ _se las / los_ para el plural) se asocian en España con las dos Castillas, y en América con las áreas no mencionadas.
[NGLE (2009), § 16.9m, pág. 1222]

Este uso de _le(s) por lo(s) / la(s)_ en las impersonales reflejas, la NGLE sí  lo llama _leísmo_ en estos párrafos: 

§ 16.8 (Leísmo, laísmo y loísmo. Características del leísmo),
§ 16.9 (Preferencias léxicas en las alternancias de leísmo).


En cuanto a la barbaridad del loísmo: 
*loísmo*. *1.* Es el uso impropio de _lo(s)_  en función de complemento indirecto masculino (de persona o de cosa) o  neutro (cuando el antecedente es un pronombre neutro o toda una  oración), en lugar de _le(s),_ que es la forma a la que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función (→ pronombres personales átonos, 1).


Saludos,


----------



## juandiego

hual said:


> Coincido en que se trata, como tú dices, de un caso especial, ya que goza de más prestigio que los otros casos de leísmo. Por lo demás, el hecho de que yo no sea leísta no implica que sea anti-leísta. Por el contrario, el leísmo de determinados sitios de España siempre me ha parecido simpático.


Hola, Hual.

Bueno, hay algo importante más: estos casos originariamente se construían con pronombres de dativo. Cito a Justo Fernández López (Hispanoteca):


> La oración _Se le ve desde la esquina_ es una oración impersonal. En las oraciones impersonales con _se_, se expresa el complemento directo pronominal, sobre todo cuando es masculino, con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, porque originariamente estas oraciones se construían en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s)_ se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino.



Lo de que _lo, la, los, las_ siempre para objetos directos y _le, les_ siempre para objetos indirectos es un intento de consenso posterior que ha calado desigualmente según qué construcciones y zonas.


----------



## hual

Gracias, Juan Diego. Por lo visto ha calado más por aquí, y entonces me pregunto si este uso de "se lo" también se da por Andalucía, ya que gran parte de los conquistadores del Río de la Plata procedían de allí.


----------



## jordi picarol

Por interés general copio la respuesta de Aviador a  Geviert sobre este tema:


Aviador said:


> Geviert said:
> 
> 
> 
> < ... > Sobre tu respuesta (se agradece el ímpetu), te sugiero revisar la NGLE, 2010, 16.5.1 f, p. 317: "las construcciones impersonales con _se _*favorecen el uso del dativo* hoy *mayoritario *en este contexto en el mundo hispánico (...) Está más *restringida *su extensión con nombres de *cosa*.". < ... >
> 
> 
> 
> Es muy importante advertir, Geviert, que la cita que haces está extraída de la sección 16.5.1, p. 315, en que la NGLE trata del *leísmo*, es decir, del uso de los pronombres de dativo _le_ y _les_ cuando en rigor deberían usarse los de acusativo _lo_, _la_, _los _y _las_.
> Lo que hace la subsección que citas (§ 16.5.1f, p. 317) es describir uno de los casos de leísmo más extendidos, pero de *ningún modo* dice que sea un uso obligatorio. Claro que no podría hacerlo, porque de hecho, lo que se apega impecablemente a la base del sistema lingüístico del castellano es el uso de los pronombres de acusativo para los complementos de objeto directo; todo lo demás son *excepciones*, mejor o peor toleradas según el idiolecto de cada hablante. Es decir, confirma lo expresado en mi intervención anterior.
Click to expand...


----------



## juandiego

De nada, Hual.

No sabría decirte con seguridad, es posible que haya vacilación en este caso concreto (y otros), aunque casi seguro que el _le _es mayoritario en caso de masculino. Es posible también que esta inclinación hacia el pronombre de dativo pueda estar ya aquí muy influida por los medios, que son mayoritariamente leístas en caso de masculino de persona.

Lo que comentas de los conquistadores y emigrantes andaluces es la razón que el propio DPD apunta, por lo que imagino que en el s. XVI el _le _acusativo de persona no estaría muy extendido por aquí. Sin embargo, sí era ya mayoritario en toda la zona donde se originó el castellano desde incluso bastante antes (se documenta desde el s. XIII. —_DPD leísmo_).


----------



## flljob

SevenDays said:


> Pero el escurridizo "se" no siempre convierte un verbo transitivo en intransitivo; si digo, *Juan se comió todas las naranjas*, el bendito "se" no afecta la transitividad de "comió". De la misma manera, el dichoso "se" en *a las naranjas se las come sin pelar* y en *a los huevos se los come pelados *no intransitiva; es una mera marca de _impersonalidad_; "come" es transitivo en ambos casos, y por lo tanto "las naranjas" y "los huevos" son propiamente complementos directos (duplicados con "las" y "los"). Aunque hablamos de "cosas" ("naranjas," "huevos"), la preposición "a" se usa precisamente para evitar ambiguedad, para que estos OD ("*a* las naranjas," "*a* los huevos,") no se interpreten como OI (de la misma manera que "a" evita ambiguedad y marca el OD en _la dignidad venció *a* la demogogia_). En todo caso, el "a" acusativo ya se ha extendido en el idioma, y no es raro que se aplique a cosas que no son personificadas. El uso de "les" se justifica en *a las naranjas se les come la pulpa* y *a los huevos no se les come la cáscara*, puesto que ahora los OD de "come" son "la pulpa" y "la cáscara", y los OI quedan representados por "las naranjas" y "los huevos".
> Pero, claro está, no todos están de acuerdo.
> Saludos



¿Y por qué es necesaria la preposición "a" en "a las naranjas se les..."
Juan se comió una naranja. No es el mismo "se". Este "se" es un dativo aspectual.

El agua pudre las raíces. Aquí es transitivo.
Las raíces se pudren. ¿Sigue siendo transitivo?

El sol funde el hielo.
El hielo se funde.
*A los huevos se los come pelados (es posible pero no creo que nadie lo diga así). Puedes decir: los huevos se los come pelados. Es un caso en el que el sujeto es el agente (él, sujeto elidido), se los come pelados (los es un claro OD por lo que el pronombre debe ser "los", sin duda; "se" es un dativo aspectual.
*
Saludos


----------



## Geviert

> Kunvla
> Yo que tú usaría "se le" en el DELE.  Y no lo digo porque crea que sea  la mejor opción. Es una creencia muy extendida, por lo menos en Europa,  que "se lo" (cuando "se" es impersonal) no está bien dicho.  *Tengan o no  tengan razón* es lo que van predicando por allí.



Exacto y más que nada por una cuestión meramente práctica que es la de superar un examen correctamente, en vez de intentar románticamente "impugnarlo" con toda la retórica entre norma, uso y tolerancia que existe detrás de este tema, polémica de nunca acabar (como se puede ver). Estos ímpetus, Aviador, están bien para un artículo de revista académica, *no para un examen alemán-español *(este era el contexto del hilo, no lo olvidemos, gracias Picardol). Me gustaría ver el gesto de una comisión DELE (paradigma de estos exámenes para extranjeros) tachando de "error" una frase como "se lo conoce" y el candidato que protesta por un punto con la justificación "es que soy un hablante conciente". ¡Por favor, familia!


----------



## blasita

juandiego said:


> Bueno, hay algo importante más: estos casos originariamente se construían con pronombres de dativo. Cito a Justo Fernández López (Hispanoteca):


De acuerdo. Por esto mismo dije que es un caso especial. Además, esto ya lo había mencionado yo en el comentario n.º  15 y aparece en el DPD (enlace dado por Kunvla en el 18). Un saludo.


He echado un ojo a la NGLE y, para intentar resumir el tema, copio parte del apartado 16.9k:


> Es tradicionalmente polémico el análisis de las impersonales reflejas con objeto directo de persona (41.12). Si en _Adrián recordaba a un amigo suyo_ se obtiene _Lo recordaba_, en _Cuando se recuerda a un amigo_ debería obtenerse _Cuando se lo recuerda_ como única opción entre hablantes no leístas. La situación es, sin embargo, más compleja. El grupo _se le_ se registra ampliamente, e incluso de forma mayoritaria, en oraciones impersonales construidas —en la lengua oral y en la escrita— por hablantes no leístas. [...]
> 
> Este uso es hoy mayoritario. Es común en las áreas mexicana, centroamericana y antillana, además de en el español europeo, y en buena parte del área andina. No lo es, en cambio, en la chilena o en la rioplatense, en las que se prefiere _se lo_ o _se la_, según se haga referencia a hombres o a mujeres. [...]


En los dos [...] se dan ejemplos.

Después de mencionar que para algunos gramáticos la evolución de los sistemas castellanos de pronombres que dio lugar al leísmo, laísmo y loísmo "sigue un itinerario lógico, ya que extiende a la tercera persona la neutralización de los valores del acusativo y dativo que en latín se habían producido en la primera y segunda personas", se dice lo siguiente (apartado 16.9m):


> Cuando comienzan a generalizarse las construcciones impersonales con _se_ a lo largo de los siglos XVI y XVII, la sustitución por pronombres átonos que se realiza en Castilla es coherente con tal neutralización. Más que optar por los pronombres de acusativo o de dativo, parece más apropiado suponer que estas diferencias se habían neutralizado en tales esquemas. La opción _se le _[singular] - _se les_ [plural] fue la más general en España. Es también la que más se difundió en América, y la que defendieron Bello, Cuervo y otros ilustres gramáticos. La opción _se lo/la_ [singular] y _se los/las_ [plural], más reciente en el español americano, es de origen culto. Como se ha explicado, es la predominante en las áreas chilena y rioplatense. Las alternancias de dativo y acusativo (_se le_ - _se la/lo_ para el singular; _se les_ - _se las/los_ para el plural) se asocian en España con las dos Castillas, y en América con las áreas lingüísticas no mencionadas.


Lo siento, es un poco largo, pero creo que será útil.


----------



## merquiades

Muchas gracias Blasita.   Es la cita que buscaba por todas partes.  ¿Te importaría poner el enlace para que podamos leer todo el apartado?
Será por el aspecto histórico y su extensión geográfica actual que tantos catedráticos imponen el "le" con estas estructuras impersonales.  Saludos


----------



## blasita

Hola, Merquiades. Lo siento mucho, es que no sé dónde está en Internet. Yo tengo los libros de la NGLE. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## merquiades

blasita said:


> Hola, Merquiades. Lo siento mucho, es que no sé dónde está en Internet. Yo tengo los libros de la NGLE. Un cordial saludo.



No pasa nada, Blasita. Lo encontraré, y ya has puesto lo esencial de todas formas.

Edit:  Aún no han publicado la NGLE en internet.  Hay que comprar los libros.


----------



## Lurrezko

Interesante hilo. En fin, si la pregunta original estaba en el Español-Alemán e iba encaminada a superar un examen de español en ese país, ya me parece bien que se le dé a quien pregunta el uso europeo mayoritario o las directrices de los examinadores. Pero si yo pregunto sobre un uso en una lengua ajena y un forero nativo, fiable y ponderado, me dice que es una barbaridad, nada menos, yo confío sin dudarlo y pienso que quienes usan tal cosa son gente con poca instrucción que no domina su idioma. Y lo cierto es que ninguno de los enlaces académicos que se aportan me lleva a pensar tal cosa, quizá no los leo con la suficiente atención.

A título personal, y ahora que estamos en el relajo del Sólo Español, les confesaré que a mí los criterios de los examinadores alemanes me resbalan bastante, ya se imaginarán ustedes. Por lo demás, si después de 30 años leyendo a diario una prensa española infestada de unos dativos que claman al cielo, la RAE tildara este inocuo acusativo de barbaridad, me darían ganas de reducirla a escombros, junto con el Cervantes y el busto de Bello, ya de paso.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## blasita

Y ahora yo, que soy más burra, voy a hacer un breve (y _personal_: claro, se admiten todo tipo de correcciones fundadas) resumen para los que se puedan haber perdido o no haber entendido bien:

*Desde sus orígenes, la construcción mayoritaria ha sido así: _se le_. _Le_ usado como CD. Registrado también entre hablantes no leístas. Un caso especial.

*Ni _se le_ ni _se lo_ son incorrectos en este caso. _Se lo conoce_ es correcto.

*Usos variados. En general, en España _se le_ es bastante común, pero hay hablantes que usan _se lo_. Ver distribución en América en esta conversación.

Y opino lo mismo que los demás; si el objetivo es aprobar un determinado examen, hay que adaptarse a las directrices del examen.


----------



## hual

Lurrezko said:


> Interesante hilo. En fin, si la pregunta original estaba en el Español-Alemán e iba encaminada a superar un examen de español en ese país, ya me parece bien que se le dé a quien pregunta el uso europeo mayoritario o las directrices de los examinadores. Pero si yo pregunto sobre un uso en una lengua ajena y un forero nativo, fiable y ponderado, me dice que es una barbaridad, nada menos, yo confío sin dudarlo y pienso que quienes usan tal cosa son gente con poca instrucción que no domina su idioma. Y lo cierto es que ninguno de los enlaces académicos que se aportan me lleva a pensar tal cosa, quizá no los leo con la suficiente atención.
> 
> A título personal, y ahora que estamos en el relajo del Sólo Español, les confesaré que a mí los criterios de los examinadores alemanes me resbalan bastante, ya se imaginarán ustedes. Por lo demás, si después de 30 años leyendo a diario una prensa española infestada de unos dativos que claman al cielo, la RAE tildara este inocuo acusativo de barbaridad, me darían ganas de reducirla a escombros, junto con el Cervantes y el busto de Bello, ya de paso.
> 
> Un saludo a todos


Hola Lurrezko, hola a todos,

Suscribo totalmente lo expresado en tu respuesta y me remito a las pruebas #16, en la que Geviert habla de barbaridad del loísmo (sic), y #17, donde yo le pregunto a Geviert de qué barbaridad se trata, pregunta a la que Geviert no ha respondido. Con anterioridad, en el mismo hilo (#11), tú también decías usar "se lo". Caben dos interpretaciones: o Geviert confunde barbaridad y barbarismo, o nos está diciendo a quienes usamos "se lo" que decimos o escribimos disparates. Podríamos también barajar una tercera posibilidad: la de que, después de más de treinta años de docencia e investigación en el campo de las lenguas, yo deba aprender nuevamente el español.


----------



## flljob

A mí me parece que los argentinos usan "se lo" por influencia del italiano. Habría que revisar literatura argentina del s. xIX.


----------



## flljob

merquiades said:


> Muchas gracias Blasita.   Es la cita que buscaba por todas partes.  ¿Te importaría poner el enlace para que podamos leer todo el apartado?
> Será por el aspecto histórico y su extensión geográfica actual que tantos catedráticos imponen el "le" con estas estructuras impersonales.  Saludos



Lo que están tratando de imponer es el "lo", ya casi lo logran con el "la".
ñsaludos


----------



## hual

flljob said:


> A mí me parece que los argentinos usan "se lo" por influencia del italiano. Habría que revisar literatura argentina del s. xIX.


¿Dirías lo mismo de los chilenos?, o ¿es que ellos usan "se lo" por influencia de los argentinos?


----------



## flljob

Sólo aviador usa "lo".

Aquí, la respuesta de Maximino es clara, diferencia entre "lo" y "le".
saludos


----------



## hual

No solo Aviador lo usa. Mira aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2691050.


----------



## Geviert

> Suscribo totalmente lo expresado en tu respuesta y me remito a las  pruebas #16, en la que Geviert habla de barbaridad del loísmo (sic), y  #17, donde yo le pregunto a Geviert de qué barbaridad se trata, pregunta  a la que Geviert no ha respondido. Con anterioridad, en el mismo hilo  (#11), tú también decías usar "se lo". Caben dos interpretaciones: o  Geviert confunde barbaridad y barbarismo, o nos está diciendo a quienes  usamos "se lo" que decimos o escribimos disparates. Podríamos también  barajar una tercera posibilidad: la de que, después de más de treinta  años de docencia e investigación en el campo de las lenguas, yo deba  aprender nuevamente el español.



Habría que barajar una cuarta posiblidad, Hual, si no ha leído mi comentario #47. La "barbaridad" (barbarismo no he escrito) que expreso se refiere a mi sorpresa en el contexto del hilo originario. Es la misma barbaridad, si me permite, de enseñarle el voseo a un alemán en una clase de idioma para extranjeros en Alemania. Inaudito.


----------



## merquiades

flljob said:


> Lo que están tratando de imponer es el "lo", ya casi lo logran con el "la".
> ñsaludos



Sí, Flljob.  Claro.  Ya sé que "se le" es la forma mayoritaria que siempre se ha usado y que "se lo" es la más nueva....  

Con lo de imponer me refería a los catedráticos europeos que obligan a sus alumnos a escribir "se le" en los exámenes a pesar del uso normalizado de "se lo" en el Cono Sur y otros lugares.  En el contexto del examen les recomiendo que pongan "se le" para sacar una buena nota y luego en la vida real que digan lo que más les guste.  Es que conozco a esta gente y sé muy bien que para ellos una respuesta es correcta o falsa... y casi nunca admiten dos posibilidades.  Soy algo cínico.  Les conozco. No podéis imaginar su intolerancia a veces.


----------



## Julvenzor

flljob said:


> Lo que están tratando de imponer es el "lo", ya casi lo logran con el "la".
> ñsaludos




Decir eso me resulta, cuando menos, una exageración. Puede afirmarse que lo "normal" es "se le", que es lo más usado, empleado, escrito y dicho; pero hay que distinguir cuándo cabe un "se le" propiadamente dicho y cuándo un "se lo". Como ya han comentado otros compañeros, *no* es lo mismo:

No se *lo* (OD) vio en toda la noche.
No se *le* (OI) vio *las manos* (OD) en toda la noche.

Por tanto, mi conclusión, la cual me parece equitativa, es que sencillamente el "se le" es un tipo de leísmo muchísimo más antiguo que los restantes, y que por ello caló desde los albores de los tiempos. Evidentemente, ha de considerarse válido por razones únicas en ese sentido. En consecuencia, no solamente no se debe recriminar a quienes utilicen "se lo" sino que, más bien, deberíamos todos, tratar estas cuestiones con un poco más de fundamento.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## jordi picarol

*Julvenzor*, en cualquier caso, en el ejemplo que pones sería: No se le VIERON las manos...
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## flljob

Julvenzor said:


> Decir eso me resulta, cuando menos, una exageración. Puede afirmarse que lo "normal" es "se le", que es lo más usado, empleado, escrito y dicho; pero hay que distinguir cuándo cabe un "se le" propiadamente dicho y cuándo un "se lo". Como ya han comentado otros compañeros, *no* es lo mismo:
> 
> No se *lo* (OD) vio en toda la noche* No se le vio en toda la noche. *
> No se *le* (OI) vio *las manos* (OD) en toda la noche. No se le *vieron *las manos en toda la noche. Este es un *dativo posesivo.*
> 
> Por tanto, mi conclusión, la cual me parece equitativa, es que sencillamente el "se le" es un tipo de leísmo muchísimo más antiguo que los restantes, y que por ello caló desde los albores de los tiempos. Evidentemente, ha de considerarse válido por razones únicas en ese sentido. En consecuencia, no solamente no se debe recriminar a quienes utilicen "se lo" sino que, más bien, deberíamos todos, tratar estas cuestiones con un poco más de fundamento.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



¿Ves por qué si es importante decir que con una impersonal lo conveniente es usar el pronombre indirecto?


----------



## flljob

hual said:


> No solo Aviador lo usa. Mira aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2691050.



Reléelo. Está hablando de algo completamente diferente. Además, Aviador dice que en Chile se usa "se le", pero él, consciente de que se trata de un OD, usa "se lo".


----------



## hual

flljob said:


> Reléelo. Está hablando de algo completamente diferente. Además, Aviador dice que en Chile se usa "se le", pero él, consciente de que se trata de un OD, usa "se lo".


Copio y pego un fragmento del otro hilo:

Tal como Miguel me contó su sueño, me pareció que algo de deformación profesional o aficionada había en él, ya que, aunque en realidad es economista, se lo conoce más como crítico cinematográfico [...].
Javier Marías, _Demasiada nieve alrededor_

Una sonata de Mozart tal vez, o podía ser de un Bach, Johann Christian, maestro suyo y pobre genial hijo del genio, había vivido en Inglaterra muy largo tiempo y allí se lo conoce de hecho como 'el Bach de Londres' y se lo interpreta a menudo y se lo recuerda [...]
Javier Marías, _Tu rostro mañana_

El Excélsior señalaba: 'La señora Graham explica que él permaneció en la ciudad esperando su equipaje, ya que se lo conocía en los círculos sociales de Londres como una persona ejemplarmente bien vestida, y el no recibir sus pantalones cortos (trunks) lo tenía muy fastidiado.
Javier Marías, _Negra espalda del tiempo_

Javier Marías Franco (Madrid, 20 de septiembre de 1951) es un escritor, traductor y editor español, miembro de número de la Real Academia, donde ocupa el sillón R.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Javier_Mar%C3%ADas


----------



## flljob

Así es, y eso no lo hace ningún sabio. Don Javier no tomó en cuenta que solo hay acusativo cuando hay un agente. ¿Tú ves un agente en _se lo conoce_?


----------



## hual

flljob said:


> Así es, y eso no lo hace ningún sabio. Don Javier no tomó en cuenta que solo hay acusativo cuando hay un agente. ¿Tú ves un agente en _se lo conoce_?


Discrepo totalmente con lo expresado en tu respuesta. Muchas son los ejemplos de oraciones impersonales con "se" en las aparece un objeto directo (acusativo) sin que haya ningún agente. Leonardo Gómez Torrego, doctor en Filología Románica por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, en su obra _La impersonalidad gramatical: descripción y norma_ (1994), pone los siguientes ejemplos:

Se nombró director a D. Rafael.
Se recibió con aplausos a los jugadores.
Se ha contratado a dos nuevos jugadores.


----------



## flljob

Y don Leonardo es de los que dicen que no podemos decir "a los melones se los/les come fríos", porque es una impersonal pasiva.


----------



## kunvla

Julvenzor said:


> No se *le* (OI) vio *las manos* (OD) en toda la noche.





jordi picarol said:


> *Julvenzor*, en cualquier caso, en el ejemplo que pones sería: No se le VIERON las manos...
> Saludos
> Jordi


Hola, Jordi. En relación con esta alternancia en la NGLE (manual, § 41.6.3f ) encontré lo siguiente:

La alternancia entre pasivas reflejas e impersonales no está únicamente en función de los factores geográficos mencionados, sino que puede presentar diferencias semánticas. En la oración impersonal refleja contenida en el grupo nominal _esas luces que se ve a lo lejos_ se pone el énfasis en el sujeto tácito, es decir, en la persona que percibe algo, mientras que con la pasiva refleja correspondiente se focaliza el paciente, por tanto lo visto: _esas luces que se ven a lo lejos_.


Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Y entonces la NGLE ¿ya acepta que digamos "se vende melones", "se vende casas"?


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> Y entonces la NGLE ¿ya acepta que digamos "se vende melones", "se vende casas"?


Estos dos sí, sin embargo, solamente en frases construidas en el presente y cuando sustantivos no van acompoñados por determinantes. En el mismo apartado (§ 41.6.3f) se sigue diciendo:

Por otra parte, en las construcciones formadas con grupos nominales referidos a cosas, la pasiva refleja es la opción menos sujeta a restricciones. Así, aparece con frecuencia la impersonal con complemento de cosa en los anuncios (_Se alquila habitaciones; Se vende helados; Se arregla muebles de caña_), pero se suele requerir la concordancia cuando se modifican los tiempos verbales (es anómala _Se alquiló varias habitaciones_), cuando se agregan determinantes (resulta rara _Se vende estos pisos_) o cuando se alterna la posición del complemento directo de cosa (_*Varias habitaciones se alquilaba_). De acuerdo con ello, se recomienda el uso de la pasiva refleja en las construcciones que responden a las características señaladas.


Saludos,


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> Y entonces la NGLE ¿ya acepta que digamos "se vende melones", "se vende casas"?



El DPD dice:  
De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no  es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no  obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del  Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con  complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la  lengua escrita: _«Es frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer»_ (GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]).

_Se vende casas._ 
Se impersonal:
casas = complemento directo

_Se venden casas._ 
Pasiva refleja:
casas = sujeto

Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

kunvla said:


> Estos los dos sí, sin embargo, solamente en frases construidas en el presente y cuando sustantivos no van acompoñados por determinantes. En el mismo apartado (§ 41.6.3f) se sigue diciendo:
> 
> Por otra parte, en las construcciones formadas con grupos nominales referidos a cosas, la pasiva refleja es la opción menos sujeta a restricciones. Así, aparece con frecuencia la impersonal con complemento de cosa en los anuncios (_Se alquila habitaciones; Se vende helados; Se arregla muebles de caña_), pero se suele requerir la concordancia cuando se modifican los tiempos verbales (es anómala _Se alquiló varias habitaciones_), cuando se agregan determinantes (resulta rara _Se vende estos pisos_) o cuando se alterna la posición del complemento directo de cosa (_*Varias habitaciones se alquilaba_). De acuerdo con ello, se recomienda el uso de la pasiva refleja en las construcciones que responden a las características señaladas.
> 
> 
> Saludos,


kunvla, tienes un "los" mal colocado en tu frase: Estos "los" dos sí, sin embargo, solamente en frases construidas en el presente y cuando LOS sustantivos no van...
La NGLE puede decir lo que quiera, pero yo te aseguro que "se vende helados" y demás suena rarísimo a un hablante nativo. Yo recomendaría a un estudiante extranjero del idioma que no usara esas expresiones. Esas cosas explican que nos suene a veces tan raro cuando hablan algunos extranjeros que, sin duda, habían estudiado muchísimo el idioma.


----------



## kunvla

jordi picarol said:


> La NGLE puede decir lo que quiera, pero yo te aseguro que "se vende helados" y demás suena rarísimo a un hablante nativo. Yo recomendaría a un estudiante extranjero del idioma que no usara esas expresiones. Esas cosas explican que nos suene a veces tan raro cuando hablan algunos extranjeros que, sin duda, habían estudiado muchísimo el idioma.


Jordi, esto lo he puesto solamente porque me lo pidió flljob, sin ánimo de llevar la contraria a nadie (como me va insinuando un forero). Yo personalmente digo, —esto es porque así aprendí y tal vez porque los rusos nos expresamos del mismo modo—, _se venden aquí tanto casas como melones y huevos pelados también_, a pesar de que hay hispanohablantes nativos que dicen "_a los Melones se los_ clasifica como: Chiquito (Blanco) y Amarillo (Largo)" o "_a los huevos se los_ conservaba en la caja refrigeradora entre 0" y 2° C".

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## Captain Lars

Hola,

soy el forero que ha desencadenado este tema. He seguido los dos hilos. Me gustaría mucho encontrar una regla que sea capaz de resumir los hechos.

_Se le _/ _se les _también como OD que sustituye a _se lo _/ _se los _(pero más bien no a _se la _/ _se las_) es percibido como lícito en la mayoría de las zonas hispanohablantes, y sobre todo en Castilla, siempre y cuando se trate de una construcción impersonal, es decir, pasiva refleja.

¿Se puede resumirlo así?


----------



## flljob

No hay resumen posible. En México es "se le" independientemente de que sea masculino o femenino. Aunque últimamente he leído con frecuencia "se la". Esto muy probablemente sucede en el resto de Hispanoamérica, a excepción de Argentina y Uruguay (probablemente solo en el Río de la Plata).


----------



## blasita

Captain Lars said:


> Me gustaría mucho encontrar una regla que sea capaz de resumir los hechos. *La versión oficial de la RAE ya está ahí —ver cita de la NGLE. Y yo misma intenté hacer un sencillo resumen, dirigido sobre todo a los no hispanohablantes. *
> 
> _Se le _/ _se les _también como OD que sustituye a _se lo _/ _se los _(pero más bien no a _se la _/ _se las_) es percibido como lícito en la mayoría de las zonas hispanohablantes, y sobre todo en Castilla, siempre y cuando se trate de una construcción impersonal, es decir, pasiva refleja.  *Con respecto a la distribución geográfica, se puede hacer un resumen muy general, pero soy de la misma opinión que Flljob. Uno muy general sería: se le es, con mucho, la opción mayoritaria. La zona rioplatense usa se lo. Según la NGLE también todo Chile, pero hemos visto **por la respuesta de Aviador **que se emplea asimismo se le por allí. Si se usa el acusativo en otras partes, espero que vengan más aportes. Además, hay que tener en cuenta que puede haber diferencias entre hablantes del mismo país; se ha visto que en España las hay. Y con respecto al femenino, ya hay incluso más variedad.
> 
> **Mi consejo: si es para un examen, adáptate a la variedad y uso que se requiera para aprobarlo, y si es solo para hablarlo, intenta aprender y mantener el uso de una determinada región (la que sea)*.



Un saludo.


----------



## Pitt

kunvla said:


> hay hispanohablantes nativos que dicen "_a los Melones se los_ clasifica como: Chiquito (Blanco) y Amarillo (Largo)" o "_a los huevos se los_ conservaba en la caja refrigeradora entre 0" y 2° C".



Creo que es incorrecto: _A los huevos se los conservaba._
En mi opinión es correcto: _Se conservaba*n* los huevos._

Saludos


----------



## amanarma

Hola Pitt:

Yo opino lo mismo, aunque hay diferencias de opinión sobre el uso del impersonal y el plural [se vende casas] (!) A mí me resulta malsonante. En "a los huevos se los conservaba en la caja refrigeradora..." Incluso creo que sobra el "los"; pero entiendo que eso puede ser gusto personal (mi español es peninsular) y no mala construcción. Tampoco emplearía "caja refrigeradora" sino frigorífico o refrigerador.
simplemente escribiría:
_Los huevos se conservaban en el refrigerador...; se conservaban los huevos en el __refrigerador..._

Es más, los huevos se conservarían mejor entre 1º y 10º C  (a cero grados se congelan)

un saludo


----------



## Captain Lars

Gracias blasita.


----------



## kunvla

Pitt said:


> hay hispanohablantes nativos que dicen "_a los Melones se los_ clasifica como: Chiquito (Blanco) y Amarillo (Largo)" o "_a los huevos se los_ conservaba en la caja refrigeradora entre 0° y 2° C".
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que es incorrecto: _A los huevos se los conservaba._
> En mi opinión es correcto: _Se conservaba*n* los huevos._
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...

No digo que sean correctas ni tampoco le recomiendo ese uso a nadie, sencillamente digo que hay hablantes nativos a quienes tales oraciones salen natural; los dos ejemplos provienen del habla escrita de Ecuador, sin embargo, tales oraciones también se encuentran en los hablantes de otras regiones de Sudamérica.

Saludos,


----------



## SevenDays

flljob said:


> ¿Y por qué es necesaria la preposición "a" en "a las naranjas se les..."
> Juan se comió una naranja. No es el mismo "se". Este "se" es un dativo aspectual.
> 
> El agua pudre las raíces. Aquí es transitivo.
> Las raíces se pudren. ¿Sigue siendo transitivo?
> 
> El sol funde el hielo.
> El hielo se funde.
> *A los huevos se los come pelados (es posible pero no creo que nadie lo diga así). Puedes decir: los huevos se los come pelados. Es un caso en el que el sujeto es el agente (él, sujeto elidido), se los come pelados (los es un claro OD por lo que el pronombre debe ser "los", sin duda; "se" es un dativo aspectual.
> *
> Saludos



Sí, es un dativo aspectual, pero no deja de ser pronombre. Eso es precisamente lo que me llama la atención: que digas (mensaje #20) “. _Al señor se le olvidó el pronombre SE, que convierte todo verbo transitivo en intransitivo_.” Si bien el SE puede cumplir tal función en ciertos casos [como en las impersonales con verbo en valor absoluto, sin CD (_en esta casa se come a las 7_) y en las pasivas y voz media en las que “se” impide la presencia de un OD [_las naranjas se comen de postre;_ _las_ _raíces se pudren, donde "_las raíces_"_ y “las naranjas” sólo pueden ser sujeto puesto que concuerdan con sus respectivos verbos)], en otros no lo puede hacer. Si digo, _se durmió_, claramente hay un “se” intransitivizador (para que no se confunda con el “dormir” transitivo: _durmió al niño_); pero no puedo decir _se comió_, pues el verbo “comer” exige un CD: _se comió todas las naranjas_.  Tendríamos que editar tu propuesta, y decir que _SE convierte todo verbo transitivo en intransitivo_, _excepto cuando no lo hace_, lo que ya no tiene sentido. 

En _a las naranjas se las come sin pelar_, con verbo en singular y un elemento nominal en plural, hay un CD (“las naranjas”) precisamente porque éste completa el significado del verbo transitivo. Si pongo el verbo en participio (_comido_) y pregunto _¿qué es lo comido sin pelar?,_ la respuesta identificará al CD “las naranjas”; “lo comido” es el resultado de la acción designada por el verbo, y por tanto hay una estrecha relación entre el verbo y su CD que no es interrumpida por la mera presencia de un “se.”  Este “se” una marca de impersonalidad, y nada más.  La preposición “a” tiene un valor expresivo: resalta el CD “las naranjas” para que éste no se tome como sujeto de una oración que es impersonal. (Y por supuesto que podríamos escribir la frase de otra forma). De la misma manera, si hay un CD, tendrá que ser _se lo conoce; a mi gato se lo ve triste_. El uso de “le/les” en lugar de “lo/los” no se debe a motivos sintácticos (por la presencia de un “se” intransitivizador), sino a una cuestión de uso histórico. Pero, claro esta, es un tema polemico. (Ahora bien, yo uso _leísmo_ de manera _descriptiva_ y no _despectiva_, pero todavía no entiendo porque el leísmo sólo se admite con _hombres_, y no con mujeres; ¿será que el leísmo es una expresión de machismo? Bueno, tema para otro hilo.)    
Saludos


----------



## hual

Hola SevenDays,

Comparto tu explicación y tu postura respecto del "se" impersonal. Sin embargo, en el ejemplo, citado en tu mensaje, _las raíces se pudren_, considero que se trata de una diátesis media y no de una pasiva, ya que las raíces no son podridas por un agente, sino que sufren tal proceso de transformación, en el que las propias raíces, por decirlo de alguna manera, son el sitio en el que se desarrolla la putrefacción, como si fueran agente y a la vez paciente.


----------



## SevenDays

hual said:


> Hola SevenDays,
> 
> Comparto tu explicación y tu postura respecto del "se" impersonal. Sin embargo, en el ejemplo, citado en tu mensaje, _las raíces se pudren_, considero que se trata de una diátesis media y no de una pasiva, ya que las raíces no son podridas por un agente, sino que sufren tal proceso de transformación, en el que las propias raíces, por decirlo de alguna manera, son el sitio en el que se desarrolla la putrefacción, como si fueran agente y a la vez paciente.



Vale, gracias por aclararlo; tienes toda la razón. Había incluido algo de la voz media, pero para no complicar las cosas, al final decidí dejarlo a un lado, pero se me quedó el ejemplo de _las raíces_ en el mensaje.
Saludos


----------



## flljob

SevenDays said:


> En_*a las naranjas* se las come sin pelar_, con verbo en singular y un elemento nominal en plural, hay un CD (“las naranjas”) precisamente porque éste completa el significado del verbo transitivo. Si pongo el verbo en participio (_comido_) y pregunto _¿qué es lo comido sin pelar?,_ la respuesta identificará al CD “las naranjas”; “lo comido” es el resultado de la acción designada por el verbo, y por tanto hay una estrecha relación entre el verbo y su CD que no es interrumpida por la mera presencia de un “se.”  Este “se” una marca de impersonalidad, y nada más.  La preposición “a” tiene un valor expresivo: resalta el CD “las naranjas” para que éste no se tome como sujeto de una oración que es impersonal. (Y por supuesto que podríamos escribir la frase de otra forma). De la misma manera, si hay un CD, tendrá que ser _se lo conoce; a mi gato se lo ve triste_. El uso de “le/les” en lugar de “lo/los” no se debe a motivos sintácticos (por la presencia de un “se” intransitivizador), sino a una cuestión de uso histórico. Pero, claro esta, es un tema polemico. (Ahora bien, yo uso _leísmo_ de manera _descriptiva_ y no _despectiva_, pero todavía no entiendo porque el leísmo sólo se admite con _hombres_, y no con mujeres; ¿será que el leísmo es una expresión de machismo? Bueno, tema para otro hilo.)
> Saludos



¿Seguro de que *a las naranjas* se las come sin pelar es un transitivo? ¿Por qué siempre es necesaria la preposición "a", marca de dativo?

A los huevos se les congela 
Al pollo se le come no es lo mismo que el pollo se lo come ¿o sí?
No es lo mismo _A mi gato se le ve triste_, que _mi gato se lo ve triste_, que _mi gato se ve triste_, que _mi gato se le ve triste._

Como dice Kunvla en su último mensaje, la Academia nos dice que las impersonales reflejas solo son correctas con humanos: a Juan se le ve triste, A Julia se le respeta. Sin embargo, a la Academia se le olvida que todos usamos esa construcción de impersonal refleja, cuando focalizamos el paciente nocional.

Saludos


----------



## SevenDays

Pues, sí, transitivo, por todo lo que ya dije. Si no hay un CI, la preposición "a," en este contexto, marca el CD precisamente para que éste no se confunda como sujeto de una oracion impersonal. Que "a" aparezca como marca de CD no es raro, aun con cosas no personificadas. 
Saludos


----------



## flljob

SevenDays said:


> Pues, sí, transitivo, por todo lo que ya dije. Si no hay un CI, la preposición "a," en este contexto, marca el CD precisamente para que éste no se confunda como sujeto de una oracion impersonal. Que "a" aparezca como marca de CD no es raro, aun con cosas no personificadas.
> Saludos


Pero no es la única marca de CI: Lurrezko dice: a los melones se *les *come fríos, Y Clares (valenciana) dice: ... un punto de "alquiler de bicicletas" y se *le* llama así: alquiler de bicicletas, dando por supuesto que pertenecen a una entidad pública, sea la universidad o el ayuntamiento.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

hual said:


> Hola SevenDays,
> 
> Comparto tu explicación y tu postura respecto del "se" impersonal. Sin embargo, en el ejemplo, citado en tu mensaje, _las raíces se pudren_, considero que se trata de una diátesis media y no de una pasiva, ya que las raíces no son podridas por un agente, sino que sufren tal proceso de transformación, en el que las propias raíces, por decirlo de alguna manera, son el sitio en el que se desarrolla la putrefacción, como si fueran agente y a la vez paciente.


Jamás se dijo que era una pasiva. Se dijo que el verbo era un intransitivo.

El sol funde al hielo
El hielo se funde (¿Sigue siendo transitivo?)
Al hielo se *le *funde con calor

Eso es lo que se dijo.


----------



## hual

flljob said:


> Jamás se dijo que era una pasiva. Se dijo que el verbo era un intransitivo.
> 
> El sol funde al hielo
> El hielo se funde (¿Sigue siendo transitivo?)
> Al hielo se *le *funde con calor
> 
> Eso es lo que se dijo.


Lee bien el mensaje de SevenDays (#83), modificado después de mi respuesta, y verás al pie: _Última modificación hecha por: SevenDays; Hoy a las __00:12 __. _*Motivo:*_ para aclarar que "las raíces" es ejemplo de diátesis media; gracias hual._


----------



## flljob

hual said:


> Lee bien el mensaje de SevenDays (#83), modificado después de mi respuesta, y verás al pie: _Última modificación hecha por: SevenDays; Hoy a las __00:12 __. _*Motivo:*_ para aclarar que "las raíces" es ejemplo de diátesis media; gracias hual._



Sí. La diátesis media ¿es una estructura transitiva?


----------



## hual

Si bien no es tema de este hilo, te responderé que no es una estructura transitiva.


----------



## amanarma

Hola:
Disculpadme, vuestras explicaciones me dejan algo confusa (seguramente por mi falta de conocimientos específicos) ayudan muchísimo los ejemplos, aunque algunos resultan ambiguos. 

En: _a los huevos se les congela._ El verbo congelar parece funcionar como transitivo y se echa a faltar qué se les congela a los huevos ¿la yema?

Reconozco que -quizá porque soy peninsular- tiendo a no utilizar frases de ese tipo, donde "lo,la" pueden evitarse. Yo no utilizaría frases como: _a mi gato se lo ve triste_.
Pero si es correcto decir: _a mi gato se le ve triste_ (cosa que parece correcta también, como ya se ha defendido suficientemente); creo que lo que me produce mayor confusión es el femenino:
_a mi gata se le ve triste. _(?)
En: _a Julia se le respeta._ También se echa en falta qué se le respeta a Julia, ¿su idiosincrasia? Es menos claro que : _A Julia se la respeta_; es decir: Julia es respetada. ¿No?

A pesar de que sigo con mucho interés el foro (y lo seguiré con mayor interés si cabe), mi conclusión es que hay construcciones a evitar.

un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Pero no es la única marca de CI: Lurrezko dice: a los melones se *les *come fríos, .
> Saludos



Yo lo dije en plan bromista, doctor, recordando los ejemplos que pone usted en otros hilos en que se habló del tema. A mí eso no me sale natural de ninguna manera.

Un saludo


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Llego tarde al tema, pero tal vez a alguien le interese esto. En mi zona (este de Bolivia) se dice normalmente:
_
En esta ciudad ya se *lo* conoce.
A mi gato se *lo *ve triste.
A tu madre se *la *respeta. A tu padre también se *lo *respeta._
_A los melones se *los *come fríos. _

Para que no digan que sólo es cosa de Argentina y Uruguay. Nosotros también voseamos. Es linda, mi zona.


----------



## flljob

Lurrezko said:


> Yo lo dije en plan bromista, doctor, recordando los ejemplos que pone usted en otros hilos en que se habló del tema. A mí eso no me sale natural de ninguna manera.
> 
> Un saludo


¡No le saques, Lurrezko, no le saques!

Mi última participación en este hilo.
Ejemplo tomado del Manual de la NGLE:
En mi casa siempre se les llamó drogas a las deudas.

¿Por qué no hacen el análisis lógico? Tomen en cuenta lo siguiente (parece que todo el mundo está de acuerdo):
El CD se puede pronominalizar por los pronombres *lo, la, los, las*.
*No lleva preposición*, y usa la preposición *a *si se refiere *a personas*.
Cuando el CD se tematiza por énfasis y se antepone al verbo, el CD necesita obligatoriamente un pronombre anafórico (*lo, la, los, las*) con la misma función de CD.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

No entiendo la función de* les* en esta frase:
_En mi casa siempre se *les* llamó drogas a las deudas._

En mi opinión es correcto:
_En mi casa siempre se llamó drogas a las deudas._
a las deudas = complemento directo
drogas = complemento predicativo

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Pitt said:


> No entiendo la función de* les* en esta frase:
> _En mi casa siempre se *les* llamó drogas a las deudas._
> 
> En mi opinión es correcto:
> _En mi casa siempre se llamó drogas a las deudas._
> a las deudas = complemento directo
> drogas = complemento predicativo
> 
> Saludos


Te dejo este apartado del Manual de la NGLE:

*   41.5.2a *Las oraciones impersonales reflejas contienen la forma pronominal_ se _y un verbo en singular. Este puede ser intransitivo, como en _Allí se discute de grandes__ cosas _(Landero, _Juegos_), o transitivo, como en _En mi casa siempre se les llamó drogas a las deudas _(Pacheco, _Batallas_). Las impersonales reflejas transitivas están restringidas, sin embargo, por algunos factores gramaticales (§ 41.6.3b-f).   ​ 
O sea, _les_ y _a las deudas_ son complemento directo.

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Estimado Kunvla:
¿"*les*" es complemento directo? Esto no lo toleran ni los madrileños.
*a *las deudas ¿Por qué con preposición?

Es un dativo, y esto ya lo usaban los romanos. España lo heredó, gran parte de Hispanoamérica lo ha conservado, y está a punto de perderse por el italianismo rioplatense y el laísmo castellano.

(Había dicho que no participaría más en este hilo, pero me ganó la compulsión, perdón.)
Saludos


----------



## merquiades

flljob said:


> Es un dativo, y esto ya lo usaban los romanos. España lo heredó, gran parte de Hispanoamérica lo ha conservado, y está a punto de perderse por el italianismo rioplatense y el laísmo castellano.


----------



## Aviador

Yo tampoco iba a participar en este hilo de nuevo, pero WR es más fuerte   
Como de costumbre, en este asunto en particular estoy en desacuerdo con flljob. No es fácil escribir en un móvil por más "smart" que sea, por lo que sólo voy a remitirlos, amigos, a lo que opiné en otro hilo de este foro: ¿Cómo se le llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?


----------



## SevenDays

Entiendo las razones para usar el dativo [históricas, culturales, regionales, linguisticas (por ejemplo, la estrecha relación que el dativo puede tener con el verbo) e incluso etimológicas (su uso en latín)] pero de ahí a tildar el uso del acusativo como un "laísmo" me parece un desatino. Ahora bien, el ejemplo _En mi casa siempre se les llamó drogas a las deudas _viene de la NGLE, y me pregunto, ¿la NGLE considera "las" en este ejemplo un "laísmo"?  
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pues vean qué natural le sale el dativo a Azorín:
Es un “teatro decente, aunque pequeño”. Tiene “un soportal y cinco entradas en una fachadita muy sencilla”. “Últimamente”, *se le* ha pintado y dorado; en la bóveda se han colocado unos medallones con los retratos de poetas célebres españoles... (Rivas y Larra)

El cuadro no parece nada; su marco está carcomido; su lienzo, costroso, polvoriento. *Se le* limpia; *se le* encuadra en un marco espléndido. (Al margen de los clásicos)

Azorín no puede estar equivocado.

(Aclaro que van a encontrar ejemplos de laísmo en Azorín).
Saludos


----------



## kunvla

blasita said:


> Geviert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy seguro, sin embargo, que ninguno de los  aquí presentes se atrevería a  escribirirlo así en un examen, menos aún  entre no nativos frente a un examen del DELE por ejemplo.
> 
> 
> 
> No sé cómo está la situación con el DELE ahora. ¿Tú sabes seguro que se daría como malo? Yo realmente tengo mis dudas. En todo caso, creo que sería impugnable.
Click to expand...

Hola: 
En cuanto al DELE, les paso este dato:

A aquel día tan señalado se lo llamó en Salamanca «Lunes de aguas».
Por la herida que recibió en el brazo izquierdo, a Cervantes se lo llamó el «Manco de Lepanto».

Fuente: Ortografía: del uso a la norma. Eugenio Cascón Martín. España, Madrid, Editorial Edinumen*, 1998. Soluciones de ejercicios, pág. 187, 58.b

* EDINUMEN, editorial especializada en libros y materiales para el aprendizaje y enseñanza del Español como Lengua Extranjera (ELE) y segunda lengua. 
http://www.edinumen.es/

Saludos,


----------

